# Growing Lemon Scented Herbs



## DaBomp (Jun 23, 2012)

Are ants on Chinese red pole beans ok? They are everywhere and aim not sure they are good or not. I know ants help peonies bloom do they do the same for some pole beans? I have regular pole beans right next to the reds and they do not have the ants. Should I be concerned?


----------



## richard_garden_blogger (Aug 22, 2012)

Great informative post. I love to use the lemon herbs in my garden as a hot tea drink, beats Earl Grey any day!


----------

